# Orbital sander hook and loop failing



## mikekahle (May 22, 2012)

Has anyone had the hook and loop on their orbital sander "die" on them?
I have a Porter Cable 434 Orbital sander and the sand paper will not stay on the pad for anything anymore. I mean I put the paper on the pad with the sander upside down and turn it over to use it, and the paper falls off the sander. 

I looked it up at ereplacementparts the pad with the hook and loop for my sander is only $20 plus shipping.... 

Is it worth replacing or should I just get a whole new sander? this one is a few years old... never had a problem out of her except for this...


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have never liked hook & loop sanders. I have a PC and a Dewalt and put PSA pads on both, The paper is alot cheaper and stays on. Just my opinion.

Joe B.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Compare the $20 cost of a new pad with the cost of a new sander. Which appeals to YOU the most?

George


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> Compare the $20 cost of a new pad with the cost of a new sander. Which appeals to YOU the most?
> 
> George


I agree with George. Or you can do what I do. when the hook & loop pad wears away, I'll remove the old one from the pad and get heavy duty Velcro, cut to the size of the pad. Stick it on and your good to go. I did it to mine and it lasted for a couple years.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

I recommend you try another brand of paper first. we bought some at a local hardware store and experienced that very problem, they flew off.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Did you try blowing off the old pad? They seem to wear faster if they aren't pressed on hard. Worst case scenario, I would replace the pad if the sander works OK.









 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I had one that failed so I replaced the pad with a pad that uses adhesive discs, psa. The problem is if you change sandpaper back in forth the adhesive discs won't work more than twice. I finally solved the problem by buying a sander for each different grit paper I use.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes, they do die. Replace the pad, and don't put pressure on it when in use. The weight of the sander is enough to do the work. If you don't think it's cutting enough, it may be that you aren't changing the disk as often as you should.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

As long as the sander is working fine otherwise replace it. I did this several years ago and it is still working today. If it failed it is most likely you are putting to much pressure while sanding. Let the sander do the work. To much pressure generates heat resulting in the pad failure. I got that advise from individuals on this site when mine failed.
Tom


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Fred Hargis said:


> Yes, they do die. Replace the pad, and don't put pressure on it when in use. The weight of the sander is enough to do the work. If you don't think it's cutting enough, it may be that you aren't changing the disk as often as you should.


My comment about pressing on the pad, was meant that the disk should be affixed properly to the pad when initially installing it, not that it's necessary to press hard while using.


cabinetman said:


> Did you try blowing off the old pad? They seem to wear faster if they aren't pressed on hard. Worst case scenario, I would replace the pad if the sander works OK.










 







.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

As Mike suggested, cleaning the pad is helpful, I use the shopvac on mine.

And I just replaced the pad on my PC 333 for the second time in 10 years of so. It's not a big deal.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

I think it is worth it to replace the pad.
I have replaced mine twice.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm assuming you're referring to a 343, not 434. I have 2 of them and they are workhorses. For less than $20, I would definitely repair it!


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I agree with Joe B. Both of my velcro pads on a Rigid and a PC failed. Went back to sticky back paper. Far less hassle and cheaper.


----------



## Mike Archer 2661 (Mar 29, 2015)

*Hook & loop sanding pads.....*

Hi just joined.....I am being driven up the wall by my Bosh 150mm sander and it's pads.....hear in the UK a new pad is £35.00 each time....currently I must have bought 10 pads.....pressing to hard probably....I am boarder line dyspraxia so sensory input is not good

What this mean is that when sanding a ceiling or wall I can't assess the appropriate amount of pressure because not only do I need to hold the sander there but apply the equivalent amount of weight to do the job....

Yes with the job I have just been on when the sander got hot the velcro failed.......NOT AGAIN ouch££££££....

I am sanding a wooden wall T&G to paint.....should have used my belt sander.....though neither is really the point.....

Really as a designer when I hear the frequency of failure the little amount known out hear about the job.....& the frequency some firms are having to replace the pads at (1 pad/600 discs) I feel the firms are playing us for mugs....or is that cash cow's.....we the end users should be kicking of at the R&D departments with in the firms manufacturing....

We also need to be taking up the tips already mentioned and targeting our purchasing to send the only kind of message such firms listen to.....selective purchasing....

One tip above stands out to me removing the old velcro & replacing that with new....excellent point....any particularly good sources of velcro and any particular glue to use....look forward to your response

Mike A


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

mikekahle said:


> Has anyone had the hook and loop on their orbital sander "die" on them?
> I have a Porter Cable 434 Orbital sander and the sand paper will not stay on the pad for anything anymore. I mean I put the paper on the pad with the sander upside down and turn it over to use it, and the paper falls off the sander.
> 
> I looked it up at ereplacementparts the pad with the hook and loop for my sander is only $20 plus shipping....
> ...


 If it is a good sander and you like it then replace. Cheaper than new sander. 

Of course the choice is yours to make.

George


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Mike, parts are a business that are difficult to be in. Think of cataloging and carrying every part for every tool a company has ever made. Then figure out which ones people will buy, not today, but 5 years or more in the future. Also, you'll need to keep making and stocking parts for tools you no longer make, with the hopes that people still want to buy those parts. If they choose not to, suddenly you have hundreds of thousands of these parts that are worthless. Parts have to often be priced more to be even close to profitable. Yes it sucks parts are expensive....but it's because it's not an easy business. 


That said....I don't know how well replacing the Velcro would be, it may not give as even pressure as the company pad.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

You can usually get the replacement pads off Ebay for $15 or so. Actually surprised it failed. Maybe extensive heat over a period of time. We use Dynabrade with velcro at work and have as many as 6-10 going at 8hrs a day. They don't fail but their running on air and don't generate the heat yours may be creating. 

My opinion try a new pad first...

As far as others using PSA over velcro...I was in the same camp for many years with multiple sanders till here recently and will now go to velcro. Have not seen a Klingspor disc I couldnt reuse at work yet. Off the floor walked on all day and still reusable...


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Klingspor sanding discs are the absolute best I've used.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> Klingspor sanding discs are the absolute best I've used.


I personally prefer VSM:thumbsup: over Kingspor:thumbdown:, but our account is with Klingspor so I'll buy from Klingspor.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Which klingspor discs do you use? I prefer the heavyweight ones.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> Which klingspor discs do you use? I prefer the heavyweight ones.


They use the grey at work but not sure of the numbers. If I remember you were using the emery cloth disc? I only use the VSM emery cloth here at my shop but there like $55-60 a box 100. The grey were around $20-25 from the distributor 100bx.


----------



## woodciro (Aug 23, 2009)

Lowes actually had the new pad for my PC orbital sander. I think it was less than $10 in the store. Said it was the only part they carried. That was a couple of years ago. I was ready to buy a new sander, was not going to pay the $20 plus shipping that PC wanted.

John

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"They are gone now--and it does not matter. The sea and the earth are unfaithful to their children..."

Joseph Conrad


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

I use a 5" sander all day so my disc pads only last a few months. I have tried most brands of sanders and the best one so far was the Milwaukee. The Craftsman was the smoothest but I kill them in about 2 months. Bought the warranty and got tired of having to take them back to replace. 

As far as pads go I just had to replace the pads on my Milwaukees. But the sanders are still going. Better to replace the pad IF you like the sander. I hated the two different model Dewalts I had and the porter cable. I only keep them now as a spare if my Milwaukee goes down. I had to use one when my pad would not even hold a disc. I hated every second of it until my new ones showed up. 

I also had to replace the pads on my Craftsmans back when I used them all the time. 

There really needs to be a sander thread.... heck there might already be one...


----------

